# Free Microsoft accounting software



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I thought those with small UK businesses/ebayers might like it.

I tested out the American version last year and it even hooked into paypal.... so would be great for ebayers etc.

http://www.msofficeaccounting.co.uk/express.aspx
/links


----------

